
App dev accused of trespassing to remove licensed software - yincrash
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/4j0qbo/ny_i_entered_a_building_and_took_back_what_the/?1
======
minimaxir
This is most likely a troll.

------
venomsnake
Bullshit. No one can be THAT dumb

